

Startup advice: iPhone developers should stop relying on handshake deals only - alain94040
http://deals.venturebeat.com/2009/07/31/fairsoftware-tries-to-kill-the-handshake-deal-for-iphone-app-developers/

======
pxlpshr
Lots of businesses started out of garages and college dorms, a handshake is
all you knew or cared about. Stay hungry, stay foolish.

~~~
alain94040
Yes, a handshake is a starting point. Without trust between the original
members of a project, you are doomed.

But I have met too many entrepreneurs who were _foolish_ (small _f_ ) and
lived to regret it dearly. Why take the risk?

Would you give similar quality advice on tecnhnical matters? "why worry about
testing your code, just push your updates live". It's bad technical advice and
you wouldn't want to give bad legal advice either, would you?

~~~
patio11
_But I have met too many entrepreneurs who were foolish (small f) and lived to
regret it dearly._

On the flipside, I have met many entrepreneurs who obsess about stopping the
world from screwing them, to a degree where it distracts from solving problems
from customers for money. See: license agreement text, resistance to money
back guarantees, worry about piracy, wanting an NDA executed by a blogger
you're pitching your product to, etc etc etc.

~~~
jacquesm
Yep. This happens very often, here on HN as well. Somebody will come and say I
have this fabulous idea/businessplan/whatever and then they'll clam up, it's
so good they can't really talk about it.

Which is funny. I can't shower without having some 'good' idea, and by sharing
them - here and elsewhere - I get a pretty good feeling for what could fly and
what doesn't stand a chance. I'm counting on my willingness to pursue an idea
all the way through to implementation and user support as the edge that will
make me win if someone else should want to run with it too.

Let go of the paperwork, get moving. 6 months head start is worth more than
all the contracts in the world. And if that head start is not enough to
establish yourself then look a little longer for lower hanging fruit, there is
plenty of it.

------
haberman
Sounds good, except for the part where they are going to help find people to
work with you. There is no way in hell I'd go into a venture like with someone
I didn't already know and respect.

------
ericb
Could use a better HN-title. Interesting concept.

